# Dubai prices



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

Last week there was a report in Dubai that Villa prices had gone up by 22% whilst apartment prices were flat. One of the major reasons for this is that Villas have already completed and ready for people to move in where as the apartments are still mostly under construction. Once the apartments are near completion there prices will also go up. 

When you go to dubai you hear lots of different stories and its hard to whom believe about this property boom. One thing for sure there is alot of influx on foreign people into Dubai and that trend seems like it will continue. 

The Jumeria Lake Towers seems to be really behind schdule. It wouldnt surprise me if Nakheel anounce a delay in the completion date for this. This is really effecting the resale market in the Jumeria Lake Towers in particular. 

On my business trip to dubai last week I was impressed with the finishing of certain apartments and some were pretty poor to say indeed. One thing that struck me was all the construction work is being done by labour workers from pakistan and india. Not all is hunky dorry I think certain developments in Dubai will be top notch where some people will also be dissapointed with what they have bought.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

it is very important to buy from a well known and good developer. 
i am sure a lot of the towers in JLT will have a poor quality of interiors.
it might be a little bit better in the marina.

for the prices, a villa is even at the moment maybe a better short time investment, because there will be more and more completed but not at the same time... let us say in half year periods.
But there are 1000s of apts completed between middle 06 and middle 07, and there might be an oversupply then.
but overall i think an apt is a better investment.


----------



## arfie (Jul 23, 2004)

I think some of the apartments built in JLT will be better quality than those in the Marina.

In the long run I think apartments will be excellent for holiday lets and prices in the Marina and JLT will go up.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

some will be always.
though the marina will be a much better development overall imo.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

theres no doubt, that marina apartments are more upscale, however i agree with dubaiflo 100% that marina finishings will be of higher quality, 

I have had already a few bad experiences with not wellknown developers, i am sticking to the big boys from now on.


----------



## Moody (Feb 16, 2005)

Keep that price surge away from us in Bahrain please, we are already infected..!!


----------

